# Poor Man's AR



## Aristo (Jun 8, 2011)

Poor Man's AR.
Does anyone know the origin of this phrase or who coined the phrase?. It seems certain that the term originated from this forum.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2011)

Aristo said:


> Poor Man's AR.
> Does anyone know the origin of this phrase or who coined the phrase?. It seems certain that the term originated from this forum.



If it originated on this forum, just search the term and look for the earliest mention of it.

Jim


----------



## Aristo (Jun 8, 2011)

I did a search prior to making the post, nothing relevant to the question came up.
Perhaps the older members may shed some light on this.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 8, 2011)

The forum was started on 2/24/2007
Search for "poor mans" first show up on July 4th of 2007

I have no idea of who originated the term.


----------



## dtectr (Jun 8, 2011)

Dude - A member since 2007 ...??? Really?? :shock: 

I haven't whipped this out for a while, but I couldn't help myself ...  


Also, try the search function from lazersteve's signature line.
While you're there, take the guided tour ...
"[mmfff??-bfftd-grrmph...]" (That's me doing my "old man" mumbling to myself, due to my state of confusion )


----------



## Aristo (Jun 8, 2011)

Its a pity that you cant help yourself. 
For the others who are capable of helping themselves and generously helping others, I have used the search option vigorously and diligently, but I couldnt find the answer that I am looking for.
Thanks for any sensible input.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, I have to say that it only takes 10 seconds. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&keywords=Poor+Man%27s&start=300

First post where it was mentioned is from Sun Jun 10 2007 7:44 by Lazersteve.

Just for verification I used term in few variations and come up with another posts none of them earlier than Steve`s.
Poormans, Poorman`s, Poor Mans, Poorman`s
That took me another 40-50 seconds :mrgreen:


----------



## Aristo (Jun 9, 2011)

Another clueless contributor to this thread.
The purpose is not to find the first post, but to find out if it was first used on this forum as opposed to being used elsewhere, and possibly the person who came up with the term.
Lazersteve used the term in Feb 2007, however, member Toadiesop mentioned he saw 5# of scrap in "poor man's AR" on a CD from ebay in the summer of 2006.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 9, 2011)

Aristo said:


> Another clueless contributor to this thread.
> The purpose is not to find the first post, but to find out if it was first used on this forum as opposed to being used elsewhere, and possibly the person who came up with the term.
> Lazersteve used the term in Feb 2007, however, member Toadiesop mentioned he saw 5# of scrap in "poor man's AR" on a CD from ebay in the summer of 2006.




While I can understand your frustration I would strongly suggest you don't pick on members of the forum.
Pat isn't using his native language while on the forum and contributes very useful ideas and comments while having to translate all he sees and reads.
Show some respect for your fellow members and I'm sure you will get more help in your quest!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Let me inform you that I cant see what is in your mind or what you think - I see only what you write. 
1. Your first post you suggested that it seems it originated on this forum. 
2. Answer was that if it originated here you can find it using search.
3. You said you searched and nothing relevant come up. In no way you said you searched elsewhere so your post suggested that you cant find nothing on forum. 

There is not a single post where you said that you searched for use of term OUTSIDE forum. Prehaps you need to be more specific when formulating your questions. 
I am sorry but you only specified what you want to know (or what you are looking for) in your *last* post, where you also insulted everyone who answered your question.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2011)

I coined the term Redneck Refining. :mrgreen:

Sometimes i use Hillybilly Nitric in that process also. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6650&p=59374&hilit=hillbilly+nitric#p59374


----------



## Claudie (Jun 9, 2011)

From my searches, it does appear that it could have possibly originated on this forum. UNLESS you are referring to the Poor Man's AR (AR-15), which is a weapon. What is it that you need to know about it? :|


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't quote me on this but the term may have come from Steve Spevak.
He's a forum member under the name ( Noble Metals Recovery, LL )

Here's one of his post:

I have held back from commenting on the forum other than for specific technical issues, usually when I need to know how to do something. 

I believe I can honestly claim to have had played an important role in the creation of the forum. Both NOXX and Lasersteve have told me that the info I published for years on eBay, "Refining Gold from Electronic Scrap" and "Secrets of Refining Gold from Electronic Scrap". helped to get them into this field. My emphasis was on the ins and outs of electronic scrap, and learning what parts had value, for resale, and what items were best for refining and well as other aspects of the trade. 

I have never claimed to be very knowledgeable in this field as to the refining , but only that I knew how to get SOME gold off of electronic scrap. For 15 years I floundered on my own trying to improve upon the methods I was using with little success. Knowing that my ways were lacking, I never tried to do any "production" volume in refining, but was content to just dabble and get satisfaction in producing a nugget or two, while losing plenty of values in the process. Knowing the shortcomings in my ways I was content to glean some income from my CD's on the subject that I was selling on eBay. 

I don't feel I was leading people astray, since I did NOT claim to be able to recover gold efficiently, but only that I could get some gold. Because my methods were simple, others found that they too could do the same and were generally satisfied. I've always offered full money back on my CD's and eBook, and have not had a single taker. 

In all those years I never produced at one time as much as a single ounce of gold. Now, armed with the info found on this forum I've had the confidence to attack this problem with accurate information. I recently recovered my first full ounce of gold, and captured the silver as well (after using nitric acid to pre-treat the scrap). Now I'm almost done producing my second ounce of gold. 

I'm tired of doing things WRONG out of ignorance. I now turn to the seasoned experts on the forum who graciously give of their time and knowledge to impart info that is often well guarded from others. I am deeply indebted to contributors such as Harold_V, and Lasersteve, as well as many others. 

Even though I still continue to sell my eBook on eBay, "Secrets of Refining Gold from Electronic Scrap", I have dropped the price down to $9.99, (I've sold it for as much as $50.00 for a time). Lots of people still find it to be a good introduction to the subject. I now tell all buyers of the eBook that they owe it to themselves to join the Gold Refining Forum, and that there they will find both BETTER and SAFER methods of doing this. 

One thing I believe I can take credit for is the "Crockpot" method that is listed on the forum. As far as I know I am the originator of that method. I first tried it several years ago, and for over a year published the info on eBay for FREE. I came up with it as a way to do pins. If I'm mistaken in my belief of being the originator, I don't mind being corrected. 

My goal has always been to find the best and safest methods, and to lead others to them as well. This continues to be my main objective and I am overjoyed that the forum exists for the benefit of all. I encourage you and other valuable contributors to continue to do so. Once again, my sincere thanks. 

Regards, Steve 

Noble Metals Recovery, LLC


----------



## Aristo (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you very much. I know Steve personally and the assumption that he may have originated the phrase seems consistent with his general knowledge.
Sorry Claudie, its not that poor man's AR. 
Thanks to all who have replied, I have found the answer that I am looking for.


----------

